# 28 3/4 inch speck at surfside : sunday morning



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

Well guys, i thought i would share this with you fellow fly fisherman. Yesterday morning was amazing, i woke up to a light north wind and perfect condition for flyfishing the surf. In my perfect world flyfishing the surf, is the best fishing there is. I love when you can stand in ankle to knee water and cast as open as you want. I love to hear the sound of the waves rolling , and to make things better, tie on a medium little popper and have the wind co-operate with you so that now your making 80 to 90 foot cast with a popper. I had birds working , shad, and i could see the trout and other fish anialating bait. You guy and gals, know what it means to see alll the perfect conditons come together, at once. and many many times you might have all the elements of a great day, with out success. Well yesterday, morning , was ESPN worthy, I mean if i would have had a camera crew on hand it would have made, surfside beach look like some exotic place in another country. Aside from the beautiful morning , lets add on fish every single cast or at least a blow up......as i was pulling fly line from my 8 wt, and walking into the water, i was able to get my popper out to the first gut. Upon arrival to that the first two Gurgle, Gurgle, and then Poooosh, fish on, strip set, and let er rip. 22 inch trout. i put him the bucket just incase, that happened about 5 more times, on each cast. Well, then a little set of waves made its way, in and i decided to cast over the swell. Just as the last set wave made past me i was still about 60 feet out with my fly, gurgle, gurgle, whish, and there goes a huge back out the water, and i could see the specks on her....i wait, and you know being a flyfisherman how hard that is to have the discipline to wait....but, she comes back around and bam, i see her engulf my little popper, that made my heart race, and luckily second hand nature, says strip set ,and then raise you rod. Well, i felt the drive of the hit, and i just hoped i had her hooked good. as we all know, some trout have soft mouths. as i go take up line, its really not needed as she takeing out my left over fly line, then she goes into my backing, i have not had a decent fish get to my backing since last season, a 24 incher in the surf. Now she is ripping backin off my ross real, i go to adjust the drag to make sure it give her what she needs to not lose her. after about 10 minutes of praying, i land her with two great freinds onlookin from the beach. i raise her up and show my buddies. And now of coarse , i tell them, "thats how its done", after i have her in my possesion. 
I put to my rod and measure, it at 28 + inches , i did not have the stringer, i had to put her in acooler with water to keep her allive for offcial measurement. I go back out to the water a pick up 3 more trout all going over, 22 inches. That was a topping on cake after bagging the big one. I konw this is not the largest trout i have ever caught, but, becuase of all the elements and the fact that, i caught her literally 150 yard from where i lay my head it makes for a sweet success. Some people who dont fly fish, would never understand where i am coming from in this little article, but , if you are true fly fisherman, you understand what its like to have all the conditions perfect ,and then to capitalize on a fish like 28 + speck . all i can say is "precision", and my buddy dave says....."precision", i hope every one gets a many days like this....if not give me call and well try to get some together. tight lines .and strong tippets ......ssp.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Beautiful....great Job Buddy!!
After All The Reports You Share With Us The Karma Has Paid Off!!


----------



## Mack Attack (Aug 22, 2005)

Good job, I knew I should have went Sunday
Hope to see you at our Fly Club meeting Wed.


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

awesome man, congrats!


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Awesome story!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Way to go!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*dang SSP...*

I guess when I get back from Phoenix, I am gonna have to start taking my flyrod with me. I usually toss shrimp and soft plastics, but I am going to start taking my flyrod with me...just in case...Vic


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

surfsideperson said:


> Some people who dont fly fish, would never understand where i am coming from in this little article, but , if you are true fly fisherman, you understand what its like to have all the conditions perfect ,and then to capitalize on a fish like 28 + speck . QUOTE]
> 
> Oh I understand! I caught a 24" Searun Cutthroat on an october caddis skater 3 years ago on the North fork Stillaguamish river in Washington State. that is my personal best of any species on the fly ever.
> 
> Side note, I blew my knee (Had to have it scoped) running to the car to get my cameraphone for that one, and now I can't recover the photo from the **** phone!


----------

